# Parental Nudity,Sex and Co Sleeping...



## Enchanted Gypsy

Hi..
I am a new mom to an almost three month old daughter and have some difficult questions here.

I was wondering how those of you with older kids have dealt with parental nudity and also sex while co sleeping. I realize for most people this is not an issue because most folks live in a large house with several rooms. We live in what amonuts to a very small (way less than 500 square feet) one room cabin (a converted house bus) and privacy while bathing, dressing and love making is just sometimes not possible or practical.

DH and I are both not very modest people, we are not uncomfortable with nudity, we love hot springs and skinny dipping ect.. We want to teach our daughter that her body is nothing to be ashamed of but are not sure at what age, parental nudity is inapropriate. Now I am not saying the two of us are planning on always running around naked for no particular reason, but when bathing, dressing ect..

I am intrested in hearing from those of you with older kids and how you dealt with this, particularly if you chose a more "liberal" approach with your family, in regards to nudity..

Also..on another topic..what about sex and co sleeping ? We co sleep, is it ever apropriate at any age to have sex whith a child in the bed ? If so, IYHO, what age does it become not o.k to do so with child in bed or even near by ?

Ultimately I will just go with my instincts here, but I wa s also wondering how others have dealt with this.

What about just sleeping naked and co sleeping ? Is that o.k at any age ?

Thoughts, opinions, experiences ??

Thanks !!

Love n Light ~ Pixie


----------



## Voltige

We have a 2000 square foot home and it does not make one bit of difference! I still don't have any privacy when it comes to using the toilet, getting a shower, or getting dressed. My 22 month old ds is always right there getting a front-row view of it all







I've actually never considered shutting a door on him, he wants to be with me.

We also co-sleep and have had no problems, in the past, making love in the same room with him while he's sleeping. However, the last time we dtd it was nagging at me that he was right there, sound asleep, but still. . . . and I told DH we need to start finding another place because I just can't relax anymore knowing he could wake up and be confused or frightened.

I think I'm going to just go with my gut on these issues as they come up. Sorry I'm not more help than that!


----------



## alexsam

I suppose I don't really have any great advice on that except maybe let your child lead. Many children don't have issues with their own modesty until nearly puberty. As for other family members, I think you can take cues from your child and find creative ways of meeting all of your needs.

Same with the co-sleeping and intamacy. I became uncomfortable with the whole thing when ds was about 2. Not for any real reason, but just... because. When dh and I talked about it, we just started thinking like "teenagers"- Who says you need a bed? Or that it must be at night?


----------



## EnviroBecca

Remember, in many cultures today and in all cultures in the past, a family home is one room or a few small rooms without much separation. It is normal for children to see and hear their parents bodies and lovemaking. Most "primitive" cultures have fewer messed-up, neurotic people than the more "modern" cultures!

That said, go with what's comfortable for you and satisfies your child's need to be near you. My partner and I prefer not to make love in the same room with our child, but we did when he was a tiny baby (on the bed with him, once even holding him) because he would wake if we got too far away. Now, when we're away from home or have a lot of guests in our home so that there's only one room available, we're willing to use another bed or the floor in the same room where he's sleeping. We stop if he wakes.

As for nudity, I limit it to bathing, dressing, and times when I leap nude out of bed because EnviroKid is yelling to be taken to the toilet right away!







In very hot weather, I like to wear very lightweight, loose, sleeveless nightgowns that cover me without making me too hot. There were a few nights in the past two summers when I couldn't tolerate even the nightgown when co-sleeping, so I took it off then. This summer, EnviroKid is willing to sleep alone and has developed a hatred of fans ("But I LIKE sweating!")







:, so I can leave him alone in his stifling room and sleep nude in front of a fan in the master bedroom!









I have a strong preference for privacy in the bathroom. My child has no respect for it







: but I start out with a closed door, anyway, until he comes busting in.

My own parents were extremely casual about nudity, much more so than I am as a parent. I don't think it did me any harm! It did make me uncomfortable when I got to be 5 or 6 and realized that other families didn't hang around naked so much...and I began to be grossed-out by their leaving the bathroom door open all the time...and as I got older and wanted some privacy, I felt awkward asking for it because it wasn't usual in my family. But it wasn't a horrible thing.


----------



## wombatclay

I agree with letting your gut and your child lead the way...

We are a pretty clothing optional/clothing casual family. Neither DH nor I have any concerns about nudity around our girls in appropriate settings (family and friends in the sauna, mama and dada about the house, "classic" swimming with family friends, etc).

For intimate activity...with dd1 I was fine till she was about a year old, then it just didn't feel right with her in the room...This time round we have a crazy toddler and the real toughie is finding a time when both toddler and newborn are asleep.


----------



## Juvysen

This is interesting for me, too... I grew up w/a father that was VERY private (anti-nudity) and a mother who let the two of us (both girls) in the bathroom/shower/bedroom when she was naked (but they were normal naked times... i.e. changing, showering, whatever). I now have a newborn son, so I've been considering where the line is. That is, my dd can go into locker rooms, etc, and see women naked/changing, but what's the line for a boy? I guess I should think about the line for when dd should not be seeing my dh naked, too, eh? I know a lot of kids feel a need for their own privacy around 5 or 6, so maybe I should go with her cues for privacy for when we all become private? But then what does that mean for my ds who's younger? Yeah... clearly I have no answers, but I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## mommato5

I have had sex with a child in the bed. We have a big bed so we can go to the opposite end. My kids see me nude and I don't think it's a big deal. When they start acting like it's odd I'll worry about it.


----------



## catnip

I think we moved to another room once K was about a year and a half, but sometimes we just move to the floor, so basically, once waking her seemed likely, not because it would traumatize her, but because it would interrupt us.

We usually go into her room, but we don't close the door all the way, because we'd want to know if she woke up and needed us. With a one room place, I think we'd just move to another surface to avoid jostling her, we've done that a couple of times in a hotel room.


----------



## forestrymom

We don't cosleep, but dd is almost 20 months and sees both dh and I naked all the time. I would have no problem having sex in the same room as her (we have on the rare occasion that we sleep in the same room) sleeping and wouldn't worry too much about her ever walking in on us. She sees cows doing it (yesterday, as a matter of fact), and horses doing it all the time, and that will always be the norm. I plan to have an open dialog about sex, as it is a normal thing. I walked in on my parents when I was around 5, and I still remember it. My mom told me to go back to sleep...she was just having a nightmare







. My poor dad! I think she didn't realize i had seen what I had seen, and that she probably should have explained.

Dh is pretty modest, way more modest than I am. But, he also realizes its just bodies. When dd stops wanting to be in the shower with her dad, or stops needing to be around us when we are dressing, we certainly won't force her to be. I guess it has more to do with her comfort level, at least for us.

I think you should do what you are comfie with.


----------



## verde

We're mostly pretty casual around our house. We cosleep and daddy sleeps nude every night the same way he has for every single night I've ever known him. The man does not even own a pair of pajamas.

For me it's totally weather-dependent: when it's cold I wear a nightie; it's really hot now so I sleep nude. DD is just wearing a diaper at night. Because it's been so hot and because she's in the midst of potty-learning, she's been naked in the house during the day. She's just fine with that -- a free spirit.

However, daddy wanted her to wear something when she's in the yard so she won't upset the neighbors. So I've thrown a little dress on her when she's in the yard but take it off when she's in the house. So of course when a neighbor stopped by for a quick chat, she lifts up her skirt and shows the world everything she's got. It was hysterical!

We have always had sex in the guest bedroom bed. That's mostly because we didn't want to wake her up. A few times we had it on the floor in the same room but decided it was stressful (which sorta gets in the way of the pleasure KWIM) because we didn't want to wake her up. I think we will just keep it that way.


----------



## SamGroom

my dd will be 3 in December. She showers with both of us, comes in the bathroom,watches us change and occasionally sleeps with us. She was pretty much naked all day for a year 1 1/2 to just about a few months ago. She potty trained her self before she turned two. We think her aversion to clothes made it happen so quick. My parents were and still are very private. I think it made both me and my sister uncomfortable, when we were kids, about our bodies. My sister now 23 is still that way. I think we will know when she wants us to be more discrete.


----------



## Kavita

I'm sort of in the middle on this. I used to be more nekkidy-inclined, now I tend to cover up more due to personal comfort. (Which is partly a body image thing, I will admit.) But I do dress/undress in front of DD and we shower & bathe together. She also will occasionally shower or bathe with DH and he may periodically change clothes or something with her around and we both use the toilet in front of her. So I guess, we have not a lot of privacy with nakedness but we don't run around or hang out naked around the house either--we are sort of "transitionally nude" when bathing or dressing and are pretty matter of fact about that and it's no big deal, but we don't tend to be naked a lot otherwise, and neither of us sleep naked just b/c it's not our preference anyway, but I'm not sure we would sleep naked at this point with her anyway, just because I don't think we would be comfortable. At this age she's started to be able to name and generally identify most of her body parts including her "noni" and she has started being interested in and paying attention to our body parts, including pointing to mommy's "noni" and she just recently noticed that Daddy has something that mommy doesn't, and pointing at it.

As far as sex, I cosleep but DH often sleeps in the guest room due to snoring issues. So usually I pay him a booty call in the other room!







When she was little we'd sometimes do it in the same room/with her on the other side of the bed--probably about a year or so we just sort of started feeling uncomfortable with that. I guess for me, I feel like with a newborn or little baby, they don't have the level of comprehension so they aren't going to exactly know what's going on, but by the time they get to a certain point they are going to sort of be observing a lot more closely, so for both her sake and ours I really wouldn't want her seeing us "in flagrante delicto". At about a year or so she started freaking out if I get a chiropractic adjustment or when the dentist tries to do something with my teeth, it was clear that it really scared her that someone was doing something to mommy. And so I don't know what she'd think if she woke up and saw something sexual happenning. I think it might be confusing or scary for her. And it's not very fun to be making love and worrying that you are going to wake up a toddler who may not get back to sleep as readily as an infant would and that you'll be up half the night and that'll be the end of adult fun and games for the evening!!

I guess all that is a long way of saying, that it will change as your child gets older, and you'll start knowing if you are uncomfortable and want to change things. I don't know if there is a hard and fast rule about nudity, I think the sex thing can be a bit more controversial in terms of "official" perspectives. Maybe you'll want to create more of a potential for separate space for making love that is visually screened when your babe gets older. (like having some sort of curtain to screen off your sleeping area, and then either putting the kiddo or yourself outside of that area when you feel the need for some privacy. A self-inflating camping mattress like a therma-rest comes to mind as a potential solution that wouldn't take up a lot of space when it was not being used.)


----------



## wendizbaby

I'm a modest, modest, modest person, so I'm already covering up and my ds is only 18mo. I wanted to say, however, that I used to hear my mom and step dad having sex since I can remember and it really troubled me. I think this contributes to my modesty and my continuing issue with having sex while my ds is anywhere in our 2500 sq. ft. home. I really think it affected me for life, hearing my mom yell out in the middle of the night and I knew exactly what they were doing. So, just wanted to throw that out there to consider.

Wendi


----------



## newlywaaz

I think situational nudity is fine for much longer than, say, wandering around the house naked. Situational nudity makes sense (showering, going to the bathroom, changing) and should be a normal part of life. That's where the "bodies are normal" and the questioning can and should take place, during everyday activity. I also think that little kids (up to age 5 or so) being naked around the house/yard is fine for as long as they're comfortable with it and as long as there is no chance of anyone else observing. As parents, H and I don't walk around naked in the house at all, primarily because we live on a base complex with many windows. We do, however, walk around in our underwear and probably will for years. I doubt we'd do much nude time even in the middle of nowhere though, because H is rather private, and I experience a bit of sensory overload walking around with no panties on!

as far as sex in a family bed goes...I've had sex while nursing once or twice when he was a newborn, and with DS in the bed a few other times when he under a year old. He has always slept at least the first part of the night in his own crib, and one of the primary reasons was so we wouldn't be uncomfortable either mentally or physically when we were "in the mood." Now that he's sleeping through the night in his crib by our bed, DH is very interested in moving him across the hall, so that I won't feel as inhibited in the noise-making department, which is alright with me ;-)

We plan to instill a knock first policy, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mamabohl

Hi, we are not shy very modest people. My 2.75 yo son is still nursing so both boys end up seeing my breasts a lot, and I never hide while dressing so both boys see me doing that sometimes too. Older ds (5) likes to shower with me ocasionally, etc. As long as both boys are comfortable with it I won't be changing anything.

We also co-slept up until 3 nights ago (yay!). I always wore at least underwear, but that was because my boys like to put there feet all over the place in bed and there are just some places little boy toes don't belong.














I also required that older ds had underwear, cuz I didn't want nekid boy butt touching me.







Dh and I had sex in bed next to them right up until they moved into their bed. I think as long as you have sound sleepers it's fine.







Younger ds was very wakeful when he was a baby and young toddler, but at that age he wasn't aware anything was going on. As he got older he slept better, so neither of them has ever woken up and "caught" us. HTH.


----------



## hottmama

We'll be naked until one of the kids has a problem with it.
I wouldn't be comfortable having sex in the same room as my 4.5 yr. old unless it was very dark. He knows about sex and just seems too old. He sleeps in his own room now (as of 2 mos. ago) but before that, we'd find another room. We still do it in the same room as our toddler-- if he woke up, his only thought would be "where's my boob?" We have a king size memory foam mattress so with him way on the other end, he doesn't get bounced around or anything.


----------



## mommato5

My mother is very noisy and we always heard her. Granted we were very open about sex so it wasn't too big a deal. Now, it's fun just to tease her a little!


----------



## JamieCatheryn

DH and I wouldn't have sex when DS was in the same bed unless he was deep asleep and it was a king or bigger bed. Ours is a queen size. We did it once in a hotel at 3 months old after a week's separation.

Nudity - fine til whenever he gets some modesty and says he'd rather not see it. Probably around when he weans, I'm guessing 3 or so. Might not care til more like 6+.


----------



## ani'smommy

We live in a pretty big house, but we also live with my parents and two sisters, so there is very very little privacy. DH and I cosleep with DD and we can't really go anywhere else in the house since there is always someone up and around.

We have a queen sized bed with DD's twin pushed up next to it, so we only very very rarely wake her up. I think it's only happened a couple of times. THe room's dark and we're quiet, so she doesn't know the difference. We're looking forward to having our own place again, but for now it's not a big deal at all. She'll be 3 in December.


----------



## Canadianmommax3

Our dd just stopped cosleeping recently (though she still gets up and comes into our bed in the early hours)

We decided to move her to her own bed when we were dtd in the dark and thought she was asleep, we heard a little voice telling her father to stop jumping on the bed








We new it was time. So we now wait until she falls asleep in our bed and then we move her to her own bed in her room.


----------



## Bella Catalina

We cosleep and have a 1bdr apartment, with hardwood floors lol. We have a king sized bed but neither of us would be comfortable having sex with DS in the same room. Right now he still naps in his swing, so we make the most of that time... I am, however, a creature of comfort, and I love my bed.

As far as nudity, DS still bathes with either DH or me every night. We don't hang around naked, sometimes just in underwear, though, and we wear underwear to bed. Just last night, I just saw DS last night looking from his penis to me after we got out of the bath, and I think he's realizing that mommy doesn't have what he (and daddy) has. I have very little bathroom privacy, though I will close the door when DH is home and able to keep an eye on DS. If I pick DS up while I'm naked, he thinks it is boobie free for all









I think we will just follow his lead. I think DH is a little less comfortable with nudity than I am, despite my terrible body image.


----------



## princesstutu

I've had sex while nursing. I think that about sums up my feelings on sex while cosleeping. LOL

I have no nudity issues. My kids have grown up seeing me naked. I've seen them naked, too, so...I guess it's only fair.


----------



## letniaLynne

My families home was very open. We all walked around in undies until I was about 13. It worked well.

When I was 18 I lived all over Europe for about 6mths in dozens of families homes. Nudity was very normal in certain situations such as changing and running from the bathroom to the bedroom. Also I had the opportunity to go to multiple spas/saunas and ALL of them were co-ed nude. It was very liberating and I became very comfortable with the womanly form, curves and all. I plan on raising my family using the same sort of rules.


----------



## stlmomof2

I don't have a problem with "situational" nudity. My parents were pretty openly nude but I think they overdid it and was uncomfortable with it from a pretty young age. I definitely had a problem with them leaving bathroom doors open while on the toilet and other gross things. We also have a small house (just under 1000 sq ft) and it is very hard to have the privacy needed for sex. Alex sleeps in our room, usually in a different bed. I don't mind having sex while she's in the room and asleep, but definitely she can't be in bed with us and definitely she can't be awake. It's not so much that I think it will bother her as I personally cannot be turned on when I'm thinking about my toddler. I have to be able to not think about her while having sex. Having a bed in another room would be great but we just don't have room for any other beds. Also, I can't get into having sex in the middle of the day or whatever. I like it at night when it's dark, when I'm relaxed, when I'm feeling reflective and not trying to get things done, etc.


----------



## That Is Nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
as far as sex in a family bed goes...I've had sex while nursing once or twice when he was a newborn.











Gosh, how does that work?


----------



## mraven721

moved to FBNP from toddlers.


----------



## JenLiz

agree...let your child lead the way with nudity. also, my mother always was very open about discussing sex with me. For example, when i was a young teenager i came into the kitchen and my mom said something along the lines of: I've had such a great morning! Your father and i made love, went for a walk and ....at that point i have no idea what else she said...i was always a little embarassed when she talked like that...STILL am! But, she still does it and it's OK. We're VERY close - she's my best friend.

on a side note, i read your birth story in your blog - it's beautiful. thank you for sharing it. much of what you wrote i also experienced but haven't been able to put it in words like you have.


----------



## KatenMiasMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spring Flower* 









Gosh, how does that work?









Side position. Hey, man, you do what ya gotta do when you have a baby who wants to nurse all night.

We've made love with both kids in bed. We have a king size bed, baby was in the co-sleeper and 3 year old was in a deep, deep sleep on the other side of the bed. It's only happened that way once, but I didn't feel I would be affecting my child- it was dark, we were quiet.

We're both children of puritanical parents. We have never seen our respective parents nude or walked in on them or had so much as a HINT that our parents were sexual beings, save for a peck on the cheek once in a while.

We're just not like that, and we're probably considered extremely "mainstream" if not "conservative" in comparison to most on the MDC boards. Ours is a clothing optional house. We have sex. We don't openly have sex in front of our children. That's pretty much the only "line" we draw.

When our kids get uncomfortable with Mom or Dad being naked, we'll respect that. But save for having to be quiet when we have company in town or when the baby is lightly sleeping, I'm not going to be inhibited noise wise. It's sex. We're married. I would hope that this doesn't make my kids grow up and be afraid to have sex in their own homes with their own children in the house. I'd rather hope for the opposite effect.









Great topic, btw. I think more people would co-sleep if we talked more openly about this issue- get it out there! Congratulations on new baby!


----------



## That Is Nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLiz* 
agree...let your child lead the way with nudity. also, my mother always was very open about discussing sex with me. For example, when i was a young teenager i came into the kitchen and my mom said something along the lines of: I've had such a great morning! Your father and i made love, went for a walk and ....at that point i have no idea what else she said...i was always a little embarassed when she talked like that...STILL am! But, she still does it and it's OK. We're VERY close - she's my best friend.

That is nice you're so close to your mom and she's your best friend. But, gosh, I'd be so mortified if my mom talked to me that way about her sex life! I'm too bashful for that.


----------



## That Is Nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLiz* 
agree...let your child lead the way with nudity.

I agree it should be child-led in terms of whether they are comfortable with certain things and whether they are curious and have questions.

Personally, though I am not comfortable being naked around my child, or anyone else for that matter. I saw my own parents naked quite frequently and it made me very uncomfortable as a child and as a teenager, so that is where I am coming from.

I figure I won't do any harm to my child by being clothed while I might do harm by being naked. I intend to have open communication over the years about anything they have questions about, from sex to body functions to you name it.

Also, I'm thinking of my own comfort level too. I'm not comfortable being naked so that is the secondary reason I don't do it.


----------



## MyBoysBlue

I was raised in a very uptight never naked kind of family. I did know that my parents took showers together and always took a "nap" on Saturday afternoons but it never really dawned on me what was going on until after I got married. I remember the one time I saw my Mom naked that was how rare it was. I also remember seeing my Dad in his underwear once.

DH and I are completely different than my parents. We both sleep naked. We only part time co sleep with the baby and our 5 YO sleeps on his own but comes to bed with us in the mornings. I try to remain covered in front of our 5YO and stopped taking baths with him at around 3. I don't make a big deal over it if he does see me naked, like when he walks into the bathroom on me to ask me something. I don't want him to feel that it is something to be ashamed of, I want him to be comfortable with nudity but also know when it is appropriate to be dressed.

We have DTD with the baby in bed and he has woken up during. I have nursed him in the side lying position while DTD maybe only once or twice when he was very little. It was more like we were on pause while I fed him. We weren't full out going at it. Now that he sleeps part of the night in his own bed we don't have to work around the kids anymore. Unless we get in the mood during the day. The kids alway seem to know when to wake from a nap or knock on our door.


----------



## prettypixels

I have to say, it gives me major warm fuzzies to see people on MDC having such a healthy outlook about sex and nudity. Love it!

I have not yet BTDT but I have a friend who practices family nudity in the home... she says her children established their own boundaries as they got older.

My husband and I are kind of nudists at home too, and we both sleep naked. I don't see that changing, especially for me... I *hate* sleeping in clothes, I get all tangled up!







: But we will follow her lead and make sure she always feels comfortable and that *we* always feel comfortable as well.

We did have sex with her in bed once, but mostly we go into another room.


----------



## chataine

as far as sex goes.. we try to be quiet and not wake her up..sometime we just use the side of the bed and are just now being able to slip away to another room (most of the time dd won't sleep unless she is right next to me) when she was bitty i had no probs w/ dtd with her awake playing..but now that she is much more perceptive i'm no longer comfortable w/ it..

as far as nudity goes we definitely don't want to send the signal that your body is anything to be ashamed of so we figured when our kids start wanting their own space and privacy we would take the lead from them..


----------



## airmide_m

I'm still TTC but been wondering about these issues too. In the winter I sometimes wear pajamas but usually end up ripping them off during the night







and in the summer I'm really uncomfortable in anything more than underwear. Most of the time I'm naked around the house if it's warm enough but I suppose it wouldn't be *too* uncomfortable to put on a lightweight sundress or nightgown or something during the day.

As far as intimacy, I'm assuming everyone here is talking about very quiet, under the covers? I don't think that's gonna be much of an option for me...I've been thinking we should really get a baby moniter and then soundproof our bedroom for those times.


----------



## holly6737

Have had sex with the baby in the bed, several times, actually. Only under one year, though, and asleep of course. Our bedroom walls are right up against each other and I know my 2yr old hears us when we have sex, but he doesn't know what it means. We both shower with the 2 yr old (I love family showers!) and he doesn't mind. He has, though, in the shower, poked at DH's penis, to which DH always says "Yes, that's Daddy's penis. You have one too. Look, there is yours." and that's that. We don't think nudity is a big deal and do still walk around nakey. Probably will until it bothers someone. I was actually thinking the other night that I should start being quiet b/c the two year old is getting pretty big and I don't want him knowing what's going on, or having that memory and when he's older putting two and two together. I just think that parental sex and children should be in completely seperate categories, and that includes hearing it when they are old enough to remember later in life. We never would have had sex with the babies in the bed if one would have been awake. It would have been almost like they were participating and that would have crossed the line for me. Then again, I'm a sexual assault survivor, so that's probably biased some of my views.

I come from a VERY conservative family and we never talked about sex or anything. Never saw Dad naked, and never saw mom naked after I was about 5. DH on the other hand, well, MIL has four boys, DH is the oldest and the youngest is 16. She's an artist and has nudes hanging up of herself all over her house. I joke her because she obviously painted herself with larger breasts and butt than she really has, haha (she's like a stick). It's a little embarassing to their friends but DH says it doesn't bother him when we go to visit. Now, when I wake up in the morning at her house with a picture of nakey MIL right in front of me, it's a little, well, weird. Anyway, it would have traumatized me if I would have heard my parents having sex, just saying, although that never would have happened.

Holly


----------



## lolar2

I don't think we could have sex with DS in the bed w/o waking him up!


----------



## MilkTrance

Our DS is still very, very young (10 weeks) and we've only had sex twice in that time, so . . . lol . . . I wonder whether I'll ever want sex again.

Anyway, both times we did it with DS in a bassinet. Those are the only times he's been in it, aside from about four or so nights when he first came home.

I wouldn't have sex while nursing. I don't even like to be touched while nursing.

Situational nudity would probably be the way we'd go. I never, ever saw my parents naked (that I can remember) and it made me pretty uptight about nudity. Took me years of being nude at home until I was comfortable with it.


----------



## Genesis

DH and I would never dtd with DS in the same room, let alone in the same bed. It has nothing to do with modesty, I just don't think it's appropriate. JMPO.


----------



## Genesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 

I wouldn't have sex while nursing. I don't even like to be touched while nursing.


Same here. That would really creep me out.


----------



## isabel rose

sleep naked occasionally, usually wear just a cami & boxers, if breasts are bare DD feeds ALL night, DH wear boxers, mostly a comfort thing -DD kicks in her sleep... Always put PJ's on DD.
Sex, in the bed, same room as sleeping DD, her cot sidecarred to bed... but prefer to do it elsewhere (it wakes her up).
I always saw my parents naked, dad until I was about 11, mother, still! (only when they were going for a shower etc, they weren't naturists or anything) Never heard/saw them have sex... tho did see them kissing, emabrrassing, but not scarring KWIM?


----------



## patriciaarnold

I am not really a nudist naturist but my kids saw my naked and then dh naked up to age about 10. Let them lead the way was our motto. Now in there late teens we aren't embarrassed. I think seen daughter and son nude more now than then but by accident or situation. We had vacation and swim baths had communism showers. I was the shy one showering with bikini on. 
My mum and dad were like rabbits and heard them. Sometimes caught them accidentally.  Didn't scar me. Mum used to laugh it off. Even in.my teens when saw something I shouldn't have. She still teases me now. Don't speak with mouthful Lol. Suppose from her I have been relaxed about sex.

I many times had some sexual contact or full sex when nursing. 

Co sleeping me and hubby didn't have the toddlers in much with us. We both slept nude and I still do, but we did have sex a few times when weren't alone. 
We got a knack of very close hugging with hubby spooning me and being inside. And one embarrassing time was last time we did it
Ds when about 4 had been having tummy ache and CE into us for comfort and hot water bottle. We both talked to him taking his mind off it. And he snuggled into my boobs

Hubby leaning over from behind got aroused and I was accepting of his reignited erection. We had been fooling around before being disturbed.
I was still producing as my dd still had odd feed. 
I started to leak and I was getting to that part where I would go for it. 
I managed to tell my son time to go back to bed.I tool him tucked up and went back to mine to finish off what had been started. Good job we didn't carry on at time. I sprayed the headboard and Hubby's face


----------

